
Ask HN: Where should I start my startup? - quotz
I am moving to the US in a month. I don&#x27;t have much savings. There is an option for me to get a part-time job until I get some solid funding for the startup. Is it better to go immediately to the Bay Area? Or should I initially go to NYC or Austin, TX until I get solid funding&#x2F;revenues?
======
mentos
Move somewhere with very cheap rent and fast internet. Bay Area, NYC and
Austin are too expensive.

Look at North Carolina, cost of living there is very cheap and there is fast
internet.

What is your startup idea?

~~~
quotz
Its a cryptocurrency. Sounds cliche I know but its a story for a different
time. I want to go to a busy place with loads of people to learn from and
connect with. I am living in London, UK, right now. To move from a 10 mil
population city to a small town is going to be very very difficult for me. I
would rather find a side-job

